# Desi Dog Rant



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Please let your vet know. I would try to get them shut down!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Please let your vet know. I would try to get them shut down!


Good idea. The vet can start the ball rolling. They probably have a good, professional relationship with yr local Canine Control. 

U should maybe get them checked out at the very least. This would be something that local authourities would certainly want to hear abt and would probably be well equipped to deal with. 

But the Confused Philosopher in me asks: At what point does 'Rescue' become 'Import', eh? :confused3:


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

No-o-oo-o-ooo-oo, a "designer" rescue? Gawd!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I so agree. This is a crazy idea. There are so many pets in the US and Canada that are put down because there are not enough homes. Let's not import more.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm for rescuing any dog in any country, however, the dogs from these places aren't raised in homes, their genes are raised on the streets, aka a survival temperament, not a home temperament. I imagine these dogs are more likely to have resource guarding problems, parasites, foreign diseases, and so on.

Again, I'm not against rescuing, but this isn't going to solve the problem there. Catch, spay/neuter, and release (like how we do with cats) will help them there.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

EDIT: Doh! Double post! ><


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm not against rescuing, but this isn't going to solve the problem there. Catch, spay/neuter, and release (like how we do with cats) will help them there.


VERY WELL SAID!! Thank you!! :alberteinstein:


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I do not agree with them importing these dogs.
But surely they have to have health certificates to enter the country or are they being smuggled in?


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I, too, don't understand the logic of importing a dog who may very well be needy, when there are tons of "local" dogs in need of homes.

My neighbors brought back a street dog from Thailand after an extended stay there. She's very aggressive/reactive to other dogs, they don't dare ever let her off lead, and they end up walking her at odd hours to try to avoid even seeing another dog in the distance. Granted, they've done nothing to address this, and I'm confident the dog's behaviour could be changed somewhat, but I don't get the thinking.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about importing rescue dogs into Canada (or the US). I know someone who adopted a rescue from Greece (apparently, there are many dogs that are being abandoned over there due to the economic situation) and the dog is great... Well behaved, trained and all. She doesn't regret it one bit.

Unfortunately, there can ultimately be more serious consequences to this practice in the long run. The importing rescue dogs practice can be likened to various foreign insect or fish infestation issues North America is facing right now. It is unwise to introduce a foreign subspecies of animal (regardless of what the species is) to a new environment where, in the case of dogs, the culture around raising a dog in North America is completely different from where the import originated resulting in possible aggression issues and the inability to properly socialize with other dogs and possibly even humans. 

More importantly, because the types of parasites and microbes can be vastly different in those countries, we may see more domestic dogs falling seriously ill because their immune systems are not equipped to handle the new onslaught of disease.

I think it is wonderful if someone wants to adopt a rescue dog (and there are plenty available domestically) but there should be some serious thought about the conditions from which an import rescue comes... and the possible consequences that can follow in the years to come.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So it seems most people agree ... what, if anything, do you think we can do about this? According to their web advert, these people are dropping dogs in any city in North America that will allow it. Washington and Wisconsin were mentioned.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> So it seems most people agree ... what, if anything, do you think we can do about this? According to their web advert, these people are dropping dogs in any city in North America that will allow it. Washington and Wisconsin were mentioned.


Tortoise and Countryboy mentioned talking to your vet, and I think that's a good start. Maybe if a vet or someone with any credentials could prepare a report along with a nice petition requesting that they cease and desist signed by a nice amount of licensed veterinarians and practitioners submitted to congress (or whoever controls the legislature in Canada) will be enough to get the ball rolling? You could start going around to different veterinary clinics and speaking with them about the issue, raise awareness, find someone motivated enough to help you... it should catch on pretty quickly, I think.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I guess "imported" includes dogs allowed to be brought back from overseas by military personnel who had them as pets where they were stationed. Does anyone know how many that might be?


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

To be honest, I don't agree with the situation but I also don't know where to start with trying to curb the practice.

I think people feel sympathy (perhaps even more so than the domestic rescues) for these dogs because they come from impoverished areas of the world but we really do need to start with the dogs in need locally before looking abroad... educating anyone that's thinking along those lines is probably a good start. 

Speaking with veterinarians is a good start; unfortunately, like most issues these days, unless a widespread epidemic of sorts occurs (i.e. large forest decimation due to Asian beetle bugs) as a result of these import rescues, I would be hard-pressed to see anything significant happening in the near future. 

Educating the general population interested in adopting these dogs may curb the demand and therefore, the supply.


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

petitpie said:


> I guess "imported" includes dogs allowed to be brought back from overseas by military personnel who had them as pets where they were stationed. Does anyone know how many that might be?


I'm always hearing the stories about that, too, but I don't think it's nearly as many as the media makes it seem. My husband was deployed both to Iraq and Afghanistan, and in both deployments they had several dogs and cats with them, but none were allowed to come back. Apparently they really bonded with two dogs in Iraq named Smokey and Bandit, but were told "No way, no how" about bringing them back to the states. For sure, someone had to pull A LOT of strings to get those dogs back that we hear of on the news.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I actually groomed a dog that came from Afghanistan. I thought the guy just didnt know how to pronounce the breed when he called, and that it was something I was accustomed to seeing, but no, he had a Caucasian shepherd Caucasian Shepherd Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia The dog was well behaved for a 90 pound puppy. and he tolerated his first bath and blow-dry really well! I do not know how he managed to get the dog back to the states, but he got him from someone that had puppies for sale. he had already had his ears cropped to basically nothing (which is a breed characteristic/standard practice) 


some rescues are importing dogs from Mexico. and now the Desi dogs? I do not understand why in the last 30-40 years there seems to be a boom in "rescues" some are legit, and others are glorified hoarders. and I don't understand why they are saying that their mission is to no longer be needed, but then they pull dogs from other COUNTRIES??? maybe the best way for a domestic rescue to help foreign dogs is to do mission type work, send some workers to another country to educate, and improve the rescue centers and shelter there. kinda like a doggie peace corps


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I hear more and more stories about this, too. A woman who lives down the street is a dog walker and well, the quest goes to find someone that Sunny will allow, one day, to walk him when I am not home. Claudia is soft spoken, on the quiet side and Sunny likes her -- and we have been doing joint walks with her and her American Eskimo, Lilly. She tells me Lilly was a rescue from Egypt -- I think she has had her for 4 years or so. I guess there is a woman in town to heads up the project of rescuing dogs from other countries (not sure if she focuses on Egypt or not) and then finds homes for them. Again, there are sooooooooooooooooo many dogs right here in No-Kill Shelters and Rescue groups, it does seem a shame that someone can adopt one from another country and not here. I don't know the situation; perhaps she was looking for a rescue and Lilly was at a shelter and she found out the background -- I do not believe she set out to adopt a "foreign" dog ----


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd seen this when I was looking to adopt, there are so many dogs in the US that need a home and many are socialized and well mannered (just got dealt a bad hand aka owner). People need to research when they're adopting a dog like they would a child, I'm an adopted child btw, I read up on shelters in my area and rescue groups...went with a NJ rescue that rescues local dogs (Louis' a Jersey boy  ) and got the perfect puppy: well-mannered, social, loves dogs and people--which, no doubt, is a direct result of his foster mother's nurturing care and my taking him out all of the time to expose him to different situations early on. 

Really, people just need to do their research  and also never take a dog-aggressive dog to a dog park...isn't that common sense?! At our local park you have to report incidents like this!


----------

